# Whats in the eldar ranger / pathfinder backpack?



## VictorLazarus (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm not sure what item appears to be packed into the eldar ranger / pathfinder backback. (if you've seen the model you'll know what I mean - under it are two small pouches and some ammo)

(some people don't attach it but there's a hole in the back)

I've seen that people don't paint the item in the backpack like weapons - at first I thought it was a pistol but the handle differs from a pistol and one of the models is holding a pistol so he'd have two?

I figure because they live apart from their race it could be a drinking pouch or bedroll or something.

I dunno. 

MVL.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I remember seeing a similar topic to this on another board a while ago.

The long bedroll-like object is meant to be some kind of 'gun sock'. Like a fabric sheath that holds the rifle in place while moving from point to point.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Pornography.


----------



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

Lembas bread?

Or perhaps a PSP with 'Dawn of War MMXCXII' so they can practice their sneak eldar skills?


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

1.A list of things that should be there but isn't because they forgot to pack.
2.Two Macdonalds vouchers stamped 'Anywhere' so they can partake in a free happymeal twice anywhere in the galaxy.
3.A waving arm-flailing inflatable toolman for distracting the enemy, for a scout party or just a buddy to keep company.
4.A copy of Advanced Scouting:How to kick ass without looking (Eldar/Tau version).
5.A guide on 'How to Accidentally Get Lost while Scouting'
6.A Book entitled How to pitch a tent and a bad movie script part 1.
7.A giant gun capable of killing things.

That should be the standard I reckon.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

It's bananas. Special Eldar bananas. Everyone knows the Eldar long ago engineered a species of banana to fulfil all their nutritional needs.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Mabrothrax said:


> Lembas bread?


:biggrin: That's the first thing that popped into my head too.


----------



## triggerfinger (May 23, 2009)

i dunno i think lord waffles might be right.


----------



## Irillith (Apr 5, 2009)

Aside from the usual things, like something to eat, drink, wear or sleep under, and assuming that all the things like medkit and spare ammo are in the little pouches, I'd suggest:

- Datacrystals of Eldar legends, nice to have something to read when you're waiting around in spaceports.

- _Teach Yourself Imperial Gothic_.

- Sunblock.

- Plasters. With all that walking about, blisters are a distinct possibility.

- Cards. Poker passes the time but people get upset if you try to play Snap with the Imperial Tarot. Hint: Never play cards with a Shadowseer.

- The Imperial Infantryman's Uplifting Primer. Imperial humour at its finest! (What? They couldn't be serious about the puny claws. Surely?) And the paper has many uses.

- A towel.

- Some kind of picture taking device. Surveillance? Espionage? Holiday snaps?

- A rather battered cuddly gyrinx.


... no, it probably isn't any of those.

'cept maybe the toy gyrinx.


----------

